# Supporting documents checklist uk fiance visa



## HannahD (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, just got all of our supporting documents organized and this is what we have, would be really grateful if someone could tell us if this is ok or if there is anything missing. Thanks 

*Applicant:*
- 2 Passport sized photographs
- Application form
- Appendix 2 financial requirement
- Letter of introduction
- Passport
- Certified copy of passport
- Birth certificate
- Certified copy of birth certificate
- Stamped copies of bank statements (6months)

*Sponsor:*
- Copy of birth certificate certified by a solicitor
- Copy of passport certified by a solicitor
- Letter of introduction/support
- Certificate of degree

*Financial Requirement:*
- Source of money evidence - long term savings (bond certificates etc)
- Source of money evidence - premium bond encashment
- 6 months of savings account statements
- 6 months of current account statements

*Evidence of Accommodation:*
- Letter of support and invitation from my parents
- Photo of home
- Official copy of land registry certificate
- Recent Council tax bill

*Evidence that we have met/ongoing relationship:*
- Photos of us together and with family and friends
- Stamps from my passport
- 3 Plane eticket/receipts of my travels to US to visit applicant
- 3 Plane ticket/receipts of applicant travelling to UK 
- Plane tickets and hotel bookings of our travels together in US
- Print screen of emails received from applicant
- Print screen of Skype conversation and calls

*Evidence that we intend to marry:*
- Booking of appointment to give notice to marry
- Confirmation of our marriage ceremony at local registry office
- Receipt of marriage ceremony booking
- Receipt of our wedding rings
- Photos of our wedding rings


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mainly ok.
You don't need:
Applicant's Birth certificate
- Certified copy of birth certificate
- Stamped copies of bank statements (6months)
Sponsor's copy of birth certificate
- Plain uncertified copy of passport is sufficient if it's a British passport
- Degree certificate

Savings - you should indicate the source in a covering note
Accommodation - you can add property inspection report but probably ok without.
The rest is fine.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

HannahD said:


> Hi, just got all of our supporting documents organized and this is what we have, would be really grateful if someone could tell us if this is ok or if there is anything missing. Thanks
> 
> *Applicant:*
> - 2 Passport sized photographs
> ...



Everything below your passport is unnecessary unless you are applying under Category D in which case your savings account statements may be needed.


> *Sponsor:*
> - Copy of birth certificate certified by a solicitor
> - Copy of passport certified by a solicitor
> - Letter of introduction/support
> - Certificate of degree


The degree is unnecessary.



> *Financial Requirement:*
> - Source of money evidence - long term savings (bond certificates etc)
> - Source of money evidence - premium bond encashment
> - 6 months of savings account statements
> - 6 months of current account statements


Are you applying under Category D?



> *Evidence of Accommodation:*
> - Letter of support and invitation from my parents
> - Photo of home
> - Official copy of land registry certificate
> - Recent Council tax bill


A property inspection would be good.

[


> B]Evidence that we have met/ongoing relationship:[/B]
> - Photos of us together and with family and friends
> - Stamps from my passport
> - 3 Plane eticket/receipts of my travels to US to visit applicant
> ...


Fine but make sure communication covers the whole of your relationship.



> *Evidence that we intend to marry:*
> - Booking of appointment to give notice to marry
> - Confirmation of our marriage ceremony at local registry office
> - Receipt of marriage ceremony booking
> ...


----------



## HannahD (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you, we are applying fully through cash savings. Thanks Joppa, how detailed would the covering note have to be, could I put that in my letter of introduction/support? We need to send the documents off this week so I don't think I'll be able to get an inspection report :/ would this mean the visa would get rejected? For the communication, would print screens of a selection of emails throughout the years be ok? We haven't kept all of our messenger and Skype chats for that long.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Attach a separate letter to your financial section explaining the source of your savings.
Don't think inspection report is essential, but some independent evidence of property - its size, state and occupancy would be useful. 
Communications evidence is fine.


----------



## HannahD (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok, thank you, could I just say that the evidence of source shows that my money has been in my possession for a long period of time, such as through fixed rate interest accounts and premium bonds which I recently cashed in? I'm just a bit worried they are going to wonder the source of the premium bonds but maybe that's me being over cautious. The letter from my parents states amongst other things that"Our home is a large detached home, owned solely by us with the mortgage fully repaid and consists of four bedrooms, two bathrooms with w/c, one w/c, kitchen and five reception rooms. The only occupants are ourselves and our other daughter." I've also included and aerial photo of the property. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

Out of curiosity how many email screenshots did you provide?


----------



## HannahD (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi sorry for the late reply, because he emails me a few times a day I decided to include print screens from emails of every month since Jan 2011 and some from 2010,2009 and maybe 2008. It's probably a bit excessive but I thought I should because Skype chat logs only go up to 6 months so that's all I have from there plus we video call on Skype rather than actually type chat stuff so there isn't really a lot on the Skype evidence lol. I'm hoping that the emails of every month since 2011 will be ok, because although we have been together for 5 and a half years, in '08, '09 and possibly '10 I didn't realise we'd be going through a visa process so I haven't kept all my emails lol. Sorry if that's a long-winded answer to your question!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

HannahD said:


> Hi sorry for the late reply, because he emails me a few times a day I decided to include print screens from emails of every month since Jan 2011 and some from 2010,2009 and maybe 2008. It's probably a bit excessive but I thought I should because Skype chat logs only go up to 6 months so that's all I have from there plus we video call on Skype rather than actually type chat stuff so there isn't really a lot on the Skype evidence lol. I'm hoping that the emails of every month since 2011 will be ok, because although we have been together for 5 and a half years, in '08, '09 and possibly '10 I didn't realise we'd be going through a visa process so I haven't kept all my emails lol. Sorry if that's a long-winded answer to your question!



Yes it's excessive, unnecessary and quite frankly ridiculous. A screen shot or 2 every 6 months or so is adequate.


----------



## HannahD (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeh I thought so, so will it be alright if I just use emails every 3/4 months for the last 2 years? Because I only have emails dating back to 2011.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

HannahD said:


> Ok, thank you, could I just say that the evidence of source shows that my money has been in my possession for a long period of time, such as through fixed rate interest accounts and premium bonds which I recently cashed in? I'm just a bit worried they are going to wonder the source of the premium bonds but maybe that's me being over cautious. The letter from my parents states amongst other things that"Our home is a large detached home, owned solely by us with the mortgage fully repaid and consists of four bedrooms, two bathrooms with w/c, one w/c, kitchen and five reception rooms. The only occupants are ourselves and our other daughter." I've also included and aerial photo of the property. Thank you


If you aren't going to get a property inspection report photos of the actual accommodation would be far more useful than an aerial shot.


----------



## HannahD (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok, thank you, I will do that.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And/or ground plans.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

Who do you contact for a property inspection?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Your local council or a private surveyor.


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

*hello , just a couple of questions about fiance visa uk*

i would like to know all the requirements about the uk visa fiance . 
is it hard to get this visa ? 
do i need to collect document with less than 1 month date ?
I will be happy to see repplied from this forume friends


----------



## pegas (Mar 13, 2014)

HannahD said:


> Applicant
> - Letter of introduction
> 
> Sponsor
> - Letter of introduction/support


I understand the letter from the sponsor to support the application, but, what is and why is a letter of introduction needed? Isn't this letter of intro irrelevant given if a couple have already met (more than a few times) and are planning a wedding, rather than one being invited to a country to simply visit.

I just thought I'd ask.

Pegas


----------



## ZaraSol (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello 

I have a question about the evidence of accommodation. I have submitted my application about 10 days ago, and have provided the following - a. Photos of sponsor’s flat 
a.i. Mortgage details from Halifax
a.ii. Property valuation by XXX Fixed Fee Estate Agents (we want to buy a house, so needed a valuation)
a.iii. Permission for applicant to live at the address provided in the application (Sponsorhip letter)
a.iv. Refer to Part 2 in Appendix 2: Occupancy and number of rooms 
b. Bills (jus a few papers that have the sponsor's name, like internet, electricity, gas)
I was wondering if this was enough?
And the part I worry about most is the intention to marry. I have provided: a. Provisional Booking of Wedding dinner with XXX restaurant
a.i. Invoice from the restaurant
a.ii. Booking confirmation letter from the restaurant general manager
b. Statements of intent made in the letter of introduction (applicant) and sponsorship letter/affidavit of marital status(sponsor) 
c. Proposed date of July 25, 2015 for ceremony 
d. Email correspondence with XXX Register Office, Chief Executive’s Department
d.i. Must be together in the UK to register 
d.ii. Applicant must be in the country for 7 full days before giving notice of marriage, then another 15 clear days to marry 
We don't have any ring/dress receipts etc but have strong evidence of relationship - we have lived together for 6 months. I was in the UK to do my master's and came back home before my student visa expired to make this application. 

Thanks a lot in advance.
P.S. and good luck to everyone who is in similar situation.


----------



## Ccctml (Jun 3, 2015)

Does anyone knows here if booking notice in advanced is required or appointment booking to give notice is a must? Or it will be alright to book if the fiancee arrive in the uk. Ty


----------



## ladylove04 (Feb 8, 2013)

hi All!

I just want to ask where do I print and what size of bond paper will I use for the Appendix 2 Financial requirement and online application form VAF4a. Many thanks.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

pegas said:


> I understand the letter from the sponsor to support the application, but, what is and why is a letter of introduction needed? Isn't this letter of intro irrelevant given if a couple have already met (more than a few times) and are planning a wedding, rather than one being invited to a country to simply visit.
> 
> I just thought I'd ask.
> 
> Pegas


It's not really necessary and isn't listed in the supporting documents. You could certainly be accepted without one. However, while it shouldn't be full of gushing emotions, it's an appeal to the human side of the ECO reviewing your case, and might help any doubts about the genuineness of your relationship or your intent to build a life together.


----------



## ladylove04 (Feb 8, 2013)

ladylove04 said:


> hi All!
> 
> I just want to ask where do I print and what size of bond paper will I use for the Appendix 2 Financial requirement and online application form VAF4a. Many thanks.



Should I print it on a long bond paper or Size A4 bond paper? Thank you.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

A4 whenever possible


----------



## sebrou (Jul 19, 2015)

So is an original birth certificate enough to show my sponsor is a British Citizen or do I need more? I have a photocopy of his passport but it is not certified.


----------



## sebrou (Jul 19, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Attach a separate letter to your financial section explaining the source of your savings.
> Don't think inspection report is essential, but some independent evidence of property - its size, state and occupancy would be useful.
> Communications evidence is fine.


I don't have an independent property inspection report-- i do have bills, photos of the property, tenancy agreement with the digital signatures (all signatures were electronic), also have emails between me and the letting agent, the agreement regarding the deposit scheme, etc. Are all of these OK or am I missing something?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you have sponsor's British passport copy, that's enough. Birth certificate not needed.
Inspection report only recommended when you are sharing accommodation with other people, not part of your immediate family.


----------



## sebrou (Jul 19, 2015)

if it is shared but i am already on the tenancy agreement from when i was on a different visa then do i still need the inspection? because the landlord and letting agent have already agreed an extra person is OK if i am already on the agreement, no?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Please don't ask the same question on multiple threads!
You are still recommended to get inspection report, despite having been on another visa.


----------



## sebrou (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you for your help. My apologies for the multiple questions, I will be more careful next and avoid being repetitive. Thanks again for all your help!


----------

